# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Με άφησε η μικρή μου Λοβή

## Windsa

Το Σάββατο περίπου στις 12 το μεσημέρι με άφησε η μικρή μου Λόβη. Έφυγε. Έφυγε πίσω από Ουράνιο Τόξο. Χωρίς να γυρίσει ποτε.
Νιώθω πολύ χαλια και τώρα μετά από 3 μέρες δεν μου έχει περάσει η τρελή στεναχώρια όταν περνάω και κοιτάω το κλουβι τις.

Το σάββατο ήχε μια ζεστη μέρα με πολύ ήλιο... έτσι αποφάσισα να την παω στον γνωστό μου να της κόψει το ράμφος, όπως κάνουμε κάθε 4-5 μήνες. Έγινε πολύ μεγάλο και δυσκολευόταν να τρώει. Ήτανε πολύ ανήσυχη όταν φτάσαμε. Και μόλις την πήρε στα χέρια ξεψύχησε το πουλάκι μου από φόβο, από ανακοπή καρδιας. Δεν έχω λόγια παιδιά... πάλι μου έρχονται τα δάκρυα. Δεν φταίει ο άνθρωπος, πάντα έχει κάνει καλή δουλειά, γρήγορα, σωστά, και χωρίς προβλήματα... τώρα, τι έπιασε τη μικρή μου και τρόμαξε τόσο πολύ!?

Νιώθω πολύ άσχημα και επειδή ήθελα να τη δώσω σε κάποιον που να έχει Lovebird, να περνάει στη παρέα... ίσος το ένιωθε αυτό? Τι να πω.
Με άφησε πρώτη. Σταμάτησε η καρδούλα της. Ο Θάνατος δεν της πήρε όταν έπαθε εγκεφαλικό, όμως την πήρε έτσι ξαφνικά...χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος ((((

----------


## NoAngeL

Πολύ πολύ πολύ κρίμα για την πανέμορφη Λοβή σου! Λυπάμαι, απο τις φωτογραφιες και μόνο μου άρεσε τόσο αυτό το ζωντανό κουκλάκι... Είναι δύσκολο όταν μας αφήνει ενα ζωάκι, ειδικά όταν έχει ζήσει τόσα χρόνια μαζί μας. Το μόνο που μπορείς είναι να την θυμάσαι με αγάπη. Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές είναι το μόνο μειονέκτημα που μπορείς να βρεις στα κατοικίδια, δυστυχώς μας αφήνουν νωρίς. Αφού όμως έχουν αφήσει πίσω τους άπειρες καλές στιγμές και πολλή αγάπη που αξίζει να θυμόμαστε.

----------


## elena1996

Αχ το καημενο....  ::   ::   ::  Εφυγε οντως πολυ ματαια και αδικα...Παντως σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εφταιγες εσυ Πωλινα!!!!Τι να πω....Κουραγιο.Λυπαμαι......  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :: 
Αντιο Λοβη...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Πωλινα μου λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για τη Lovi...  ::   ::   ::  
Καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις, αλλα σκεψου οτι αυτη η ψυχουλα περασε τοσα ομορφα χρονια μαζι σου!

----------


## Sissy

Λυπαμαι πολυ Πωλινα, καλο ταξιδι Lovi  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

λυπμαε πολυ πωλινα.
η κουκλιτσα αυτη εζησε πολυ καλα με την δικι ασου φροντιδα..μακαρι ολα τα πουλακια να αγαπηθουν τοσο!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα λυπάμαι για τη μικρή σου.Δεν νομίζω σε άλλη οικογένεια να την φρόντιζαν καλύτερα από σένα.Δυστυχώς αυτά συμβαίνουν.  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω οτι αν δεν ήταν σε εσένα, πολύ απλά δεν θα ζούσε μετά τη θερμοπληξία. 
Μερικές φορές έρχεται απλώς "η ώρα". Δεν φταίει κανένας γι' αυτό. Λυπάμαι για εσένα! Ο μικρή Lovi πέρασε ανέλπιστα καλή ζωή μαζί σου, και πρέπει να νιώθεις περήφανη γι' αυτό.

----------


## Antigoni87

::   ::  Πωλίνα μου λυπάμαι πολύ...
Μη νιώθεις άσχημα που ήθελες να τη δώσεις, για καλό της το σκεφτόσουν κι όχι για κακό. Εκείνη ήξερε πόσο την αγάπησες και τη φρόντιζες, και άλλος θα το είχε παρατήσει το πουλάκι στη μοίρα του. Αλλά εσύ παρά το πρόβλημα μετά το εγκεφαλικό την είχες πάντα βασίλισσα.
Να το θυμάσαι αυτό, το ήξερε πόσο την αγαπούσες!
Να τη σκέφτεσαι με αγάπη...

----------


## vagelis76

Αντίο Λοβη   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πωλίνα λυπάμαι πολύ  ::  ,είσαι από τα άτομα που έμπρακτα έχουν αποδείξει την αγάπη τους για τα ζώα που έχουν κοντά τους.Ίσως έφτανε το τέλος και απλά το Σάββατο ήταν η κακιά στιγμή.
Να τη θυμάσαι με αγάπη.

----------


## zack27

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ...ειναι κριμα να φευγει ενα ζωακι απο τη ζωη σου...Πιστευω θα ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε οπως θα ηταν κ τοσο καιρο μαζι σου...Να θυμασαι τις καλες στιγμες που περασατε μαζι και να σου δινουν δυναμη...κ παλι λυπαμαι πολυ

----------


## Rania

Πωλινα  δύστυχος ο θάνατος είναι κάτι που 
δεν μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε ξέρω είναι
 δύσκολο άλλα πρέπει να συμβιβαστούμε  ::  
Κάλο ταξίδι Lovi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panteraz

Έλα ρε συ.. Το είχα λατρέψει αυτό το πουλάκι από τις φωτογραφίες και μόνο...   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## jk21

πωλινα λυπαμαι   :sad:   ηταν μια κουκλιτσα...

----------


## marlene

Καλό ταξίδι, κοριτσάκι....   ::  

Πωλίνα, λυπάμαι πολύ.. έχουν όμως δίκιο τα παιδιά.. αυτή η στιγμή κάποτε θα ερχόταν κι ο θάνατος δεν είναι κάτι που επιλέγουμε.... Εκεί όμως που έχουμε επιλογή, είναι σε όλες εκείνες τις στιγμές πριν από αυτόν. Κι εσύ έκανες ό,τι γινότανε καλύτερο. Πρόσφερες πολλή πολλή αγάπη.
Η Lori είμαι βέβαιη ότι έζησε μία όμορφη ζωή χάρη σε αυτό!   ::

----------


## Windsa

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.
Θα ζει πάντα στη καρδιά μου, στις χαρούμενες φωτογραφίες και βιντεακια που εχω κρατήσει.

----------


## douke-soula

παει ενα γλυκο κοριτσακι  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  
καλο σου ταξιδι μικρουλα   ::   ::   ::  
Πωλινα λυπαμαι παρα πολυ   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πωλίνα μου λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ,ήταν πανέμορφη και ήσουν πολύ καλή μάνα γι αυτήν....όλα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο σε αυτήν την ζωή.
Να την θυμάσαι και να ξέρεις ότι την φρόντισες άψογα.

----------


## kdionisios

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ  ::  
Το καλο ειναι οτι ειχε μια παρα πολυ καλη ζωη διπλα σου.......και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.

----------


## pamela

πωλινακι μου λυπαμαι παρα πολυ ξερω ποσο πολυ την αγαπουσεσ,κ οτι ειχεσ κανει ολον αυτον τον καιρο οτι καλητερο μπορουσεσ, κ χαρη σε εσενα ηταν ζωντανη τοσο καιρο  ::  
να εισαι καλα κ να θυμασαι τισ χαρουμενεσ στιγμεσ σας

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Κρίμα .. δύσκολες καταστάσεις αυτες ..
Αλλά εξάλλου δύσκολη είναι και η ίδια η ζωή ..

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ για συμπαράσταση. 
Ευχαριστώ για καλά σασ λόγια.
Δυστυχώς δεν σκέφτονται ολοι ετσι και απο μερικούς (οχι απο φορυμ) ακούω "δεν πειράζει, θα πάρεις άλλο ενα"... τι να πω?
Ευχαριστώ κι πάλη.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Δυστυχώς δεν σκέφτονται ολοι ετσι και απο μερικούς (οχι απο φορυμ) ακούω "δεν πειράζει, θα πάρεις άλλο ενα"... τι να πω?


Ούτε και εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτήν την λογική
αυτή είναι η εύκολη λύση άλλωστε ..
Αλλά ο πόνος και οι εικόνες του μυαλού
δεν αντικαθιστώνται τοσο εύκολα και απλά ..

----------


## xXx

Λυπάμαι για το πουλάκι σου Πωλίνα ελπίζω εκεί που βρίσκεται να είναι καλύτερα και να έχει ησυχάσει   ::

----------


## lilith

απιστευτοοοο μήπως οφείλεται σε κάτι?   ::  κρίμα ήταν γλύκα... !!! ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

